# Rondels



## George Wallace (29 Aug 2005)

Just came across this site.  I know people have asked before about Rondels and their shapes, sizes, colours, etc.  This site should help:

http://cocardes.monde.online.fr/v2html/en/alphabet.html


----------



## PViddy (29 Aug 2005)

Cool site, Thanks George.

PV


----------



## Spr.Earl (30 Aug 2005)

Er this web site is wrong.
Our Rondel is not our Flag but a Rondal with the maple leaf in the middle of the rondel and the flag is is flat gray with flat black colours on our planes.


----------



## Inch (30 Aug 2005)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> Er this web site is wrong.
> Our Rondel is not our Flag but a Rondal with the maple leaf in the middle of the rondel and the flag is is flat gray with flat black colours on our planes.



I'm not sure where you read that, but the info on that site looks fine to me. The flag and roundel is dark grey on light grey on some of the grey aircraft like the Sea King, Hornet, and Airbuses (depending on which part of the aircraft you're looking at).  Auroras and Hercs have light grey on dark grey in most places. I believe it's black or very dark grey on the Griffons and full colour on the Cormorants.

The colour of the roundel varies based on the surface colour, if it's a dark surface colour, the roundel is a lighter colour and vice versa.


----------



## 404SqnAVSTeach (30 Aug 2005)

THe only erreur with this site is that technically, our roundel was invented before the RAF one.  Seriously.


----------



## PViddy (30 Aug 2005)

Za ? 

Please enlighten us.

cheers

PV


----------



## Cloud Cover (30 Aug 2005)

404SqnAVSTeach said:
			
		

> THe only erreur with this site is that technically, our roundel was invented before the RAF one.   Seriously.



Well, if by "our", you must mean France, which is definitely not the RCAF.


----------

